
How We Created a Brand Story for Our MVP – Part 2 - shreyshrey
https://www.airsend.io/blog/index.php/2020/01/09/start-up-201-successful-product-launch-branding-continued/
======
shreyshrey
Part 1 is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22539983](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22539983)

~~~
notlukesky
That is the link for part 1.

~~~
shreyshrey
apologize. put the wrong link accidentally. edited it now.

